# Fatty liver and weight loss



## Carina1962 (Oct 29, 2015)

I am T2 and earlier this year it was found from a routine scan that I have fatty liver.  It is taking me a long time to lose weight but I have lost one stone so far but have got lots more to lose to be in the 'OK range'.  I am noticing though that even though I am very careful with what I eat, my weight loss is very slow.  I go to WW every week and last night I only lost half a pound and couldn't understand why I didn't lose a bit more.  I know it's still a weight loss and I should be pleased but was hoping for a weekly loss of a pound or two.  Not sure if the fatty liver is making the weight loss even slower - is anyone else in this situation?  thanks


----------



## vikki (Nov 13, 2015)

I had a fatty liver while taking statins but it healed again when i stopped.Wonder what results would be if they scanned eveyone on statins
Sorry I dont know anything to help with your question


----------



## D1zzi (Nov 29, 2015)

Sometimes you may not loose much weight in a week for no particular reason, As long as its coming off I wouldn't worry too much. Keep up the great work 
I'm not familiar with WW with the weigh ins, Do they take measurements every week from around the waist, bust, thighes, neck, etc or just a weigh?
You can loose a good few cm without loosing much weight.


----------



## pottersusan (Nov 29, 2015)

From personal experience of weight loss, the amount you lose varies tremendously from week to week for no apparent reason. You'll probably lose more next week. Just don't get downhearted.
As to fatty liver - I don't know. I'm now trying to solve the fatty liver problem while not losing weight - which is a different conundrum!


----------



## Amigo (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes I suffer with that too Susan (in fact I'd probably be able to make up a very delicious pate with mine for Christmas!). 

Joking apart (cos it isn't funny when we are trying to lose weight), I found this article helpful. A fatty liver does make it harder to shed the pounds.

https://www.liverdoctor.com/how-to-lose-weight-with-a-fatty-liver/


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 29, 2015)

carina62 said:


> I am T2 and earlier this year it was found from a routine scan that I have fatty liver.  It is taking me a long time to lose weight but I have lost one stone so far but have got lots more to lose to be in the 'OK range'.  I am noticing though that even though I am very careful with what I eat, my weight loss is very slow.  I go to WW every week and last night I only lost half a pound and couldn't understand why I didn't lose a bit more.  I know it's still a weight loss and I should be pleased but was hoping for a weekly loss of a pound or two.  Not sure if the fatty liver is making the weight loss even slower - is anyone else in this situation?  thanks


Well done for loosing weight  Keep going


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 30, 2015)

Amigo said:


> Yes I suffer with that too Susan (in fact I'd probably be able to make up a very delicious pate with mine for Christmas!).
> 
> Joking apart (cos it isn't funny when we are trying to lose weight), I found this article helpful. A fatty liver does make it harder to shed the pounds.
> 
> https://www.liverdoctor.com/how-to-lose-weight-with-a-fatty-liver/



Yep, I'd concur with most of what that article says. But I'd give the 'liver tonic' statement a bit of a wide berth!


----------



## Amigo (Nov 30, 2015)

Andy HB said:


> Yep, I'd concur with most of what that article says. But I'd give the 'liver tonic' statement a bit of a wide berth!




Yes I'd only be considering any tonic if it came with a drop of gin Andy!


----------

